# ALASKA for the summer?



## Fairbanks Stump (Feb 25, 2013)

I Own a Professional tree Service in Fairbanks, Alaska. I am looking for a full time certified Arborist. due to climate we have a short season basically May 1 to September 30. I will guarantee a 40 hr week but not necessarily m-f 8-4 :~} 

Qualifications:
Must Posses a Class A CDL (No more than 1 ticket in 3 years)
Must have all PPE and Climbing Gear ( I have ropes & rigging equipment as well as Saws you are welcome to bring yours though) 
Must have experience in and be willing to do all Phases of tree work from climbing limbing and topping to pruning clean up and chipping. ability to run a Remote control stump Grinder is a plus as well as operate a Bucket truck.

References required 
Professional attitude Required
possible help with fuel or plane ticket for the right person!


Benefits:
Uniform Shirts Provided
Great Pay ( negotiated at the point of Hire) 
Live in the land of the Midnight sun ( the sun stays up all night)
Most climbs are not very technical ( only 4 basic species of trees White Spruce, Birch, Cottonwood, Poplar)
every summer I take the whole crew on a fishing charter in Valdez for Halibut 
Small crew size 3-5 guys .... 0nly one crew
Friendly environment 
I ( the Owner) do the same work as every one else (except I don't climb trees)  I leave that to the Professionals

check us out on face book or our website Home or feel free to call 907-978-0292 
this offer will expire and be deleted by mid April


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Mar 3, 2013)

*I love to talk about trees!*

Feel free to call this time of year I love to just BS and hear about your part of the world I'll tell you about mine!


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (May 19, 2013)

*Are you Qualified?*

Ive had some interest but I'm still looking to Hire some one even a partially experienced apprentice with a great attitude call 907-978-0292!


----------



## salty444 (May 19, 2013)

I love cutting trees, love Alaska, love being covered in chips and saw fumes. No cdl and I don't climb . Have saws, $ to travel.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 19, 2013)

You have no clue how bad i would love to come to alaska for the summer.


----------

